# Mom has a cold and taking vitamin c supplement Emergen-C



## suesdaughter (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know if Emergen-C vitamin C complex is safe to take while breastfeeding?


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I sure hope so I take one every morning!


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I take 1000mg of vitC every day. I did that during my pregnancy too, and the occasional EmergenC toward the end, also. I'm sure it's fine. Whatever doesn't get used gets peed out anyway.


----------



## naturalmom08 (Dec 13, 2008)

From what I've read, taking vitamin C will only increase its levels in breastmilk up to a certain very safe point, so you can supplement as much as you need. It's actually beneficial to the baby as well. I give my dd vitamin C when she's fighting something as well.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturalmom08* 
From what I've read, taking vitamin C will only increase its levels in breastmilk up to a certain very safe point, so you can supplement as much as you need. It's actually beneficial to the baby as well. I give my dd vitamin C when she's fighting something as well.

Yeah I read the same thing and I also give my LO Vit C when she is sick.


----------

